# Going to Katie Couric Show for Dog Lovers



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm going to see "Katie" the Katie Couric talk show on Monday morning. It's for Dog Lovers so obviously I had to get tickets. At first they said we would be bringing our dogs but now they said not to Not sure when it will air. Will let you know.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lucky you, that sounds like fun!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Oooooh...I wish you could bring Tyler! I'm sure they backed off on the idea because they know he would steal the show!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bibu said:


> Oooooh...I wish you could bring Tyler! I'm sure they backed off on the idea because they know he would steal the show!


I agree! That sounds like so much fun! Let us know when it airs


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue that does sound fun!! Have a great time.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Ah, one of the great advantages of living in New York--opportunities for fun things like that. Lucky, lucky, you! Enjoy.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

That's so nice. I think you should send them Tyler's pic so he can steal the show!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Have fun Sue! I sure wish you could take Tyler though.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I LOVE Katie Couric's show! And, it has been tops in the ratings. I think she is finally doing what she has been meant to do. I love Katie and the Ellen DeGeneres show.

I look forward to seeing the show ... please remind us, Sue, when it will air. You are so lucky! I'm sorry that Tyler can't go with you. However, I agree with everyone else ... he would steal the show!

I'm guessing the show had to consider liability issues if everyone brought their dogs ... that, and what if some doggies have to go to potty.:w00t: Oh, and could you imagine if all the doggies started to bark at the same time.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Can't wait to see it!


Donna - I just saw that the show will air on Thursday. It's on at 3pm, ET on WABC here in NYC.


Furbabies mom said:


> Lucky you, that sounds like fun!!!





sassy's mommy said:


> Sounds like fun!


Deb and Pat - I sure hope so.


Bibu said:


> Oooooh...I wish you could bring Tyler! I'm sure they backed off on the idea because they know he would steal the show!


Me too, Cory. Could be that she worries about being upstaged. :HistericalSmiley:


hoaloha said:


> I agree! That sounds like so much fun! Let us know when it airs


Marisa - it wil be this coming Thursday. Not sure when or what station it airs on in your area.


Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Sue that does sound fun!! Have a great time.


Thanks, Barbara. A perk of living here.


educ8m said:


> Ah, one of the great advantages of living in New York--opportunities for fun things like that. Lucky, lucky, you! Enjoy.


I know. I still liked seeing Martha Stewart's Show the best when it was on. They treated you well and you almost always go great gifts


TLR said:


> That's so nice. I think you should send them Tyler's pic so he can steal the show!


Tracey - not a bad idea. Show them what they'll miss


MoonDog said:


> Have fun Sue! I sure wish you could take Tyler though.


I do too, Robin. I'll have his pictures on me


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I LOVE Katie Couric's show! And, it has been tops in the ratings. I think she is finally doing what she has been meant to do. I love Katie and the Ellen DeGeneres show.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the show ... please remind us, Sue, when it will air. You are so lucky! I'm sorry that Tyler can't go with you. However, I agree with everyone else ... he would steal the show!
> 
> I'm guessing the show had to consider liability issues if everyone brought their dogs ... that, and what if some doggies have to go to potty.:w00t: Oh, and could you imagine if all the doggies started to bark at the same time.:HistericalSmiley:


Marie - look for it on Thursday. I think that the ratings have slipped a lot There are so many new talk shows competing. I figured I'll go while I can. Martha Stewart did allow dogs in the audience on one of her shows so it's kind of disappointing.
Thanks everyone. I think I have to be there around 8am tomorrow but it's in my neighborhood. :chili: I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You sure do get to go to a lot of fun shows!

I hate her show...for some reason she doesn't seem genuine to me and the content really lacks. Hopefully the content will get better as the show goes on. I think Anderson Cooper's show is awful, too (and I really like him)!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

wow sounds exciting.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Have fun Sue, let us know where you are seated so we can watch for you. 
it's Funny I still remember seeing you on the Nate Berkus show and everytime I see that show I think of you. Hope you get a good seat.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

DVR is set!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sue, did you see Nikki and Bebe???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw the show today and yes it will be on this Thursday. I had a great seat...third row, middle section, middle seat. I was wearing a red shirt since they told us to wear very bright colors. Sitting next to a blond woman on my left and a younger, long haired woman on my right. The studio was freezing. :mellow:
Talk about long. Got on line about 8:30, we were let in at 9:00 (pretty good as far as tv audiences go and it was raining out) and into the studio around 10am. They shot from 10:30am-1:00pm.:w00t::w00t: They first shot a few insert segments (lead ins/wrap ups) for today's show and tomorrow's with Jane Fonda. 
Then the show. It was almost totally devoted to pets. They had on two service dogs - one helping a soldier with PTSD and another who helped a girl with diabetes. Carrie Anne Anaba (Dancing with the Stars) was on. She's started a foundation to raise money for shelter dogs and get out the word. There was a vet there from one of the CA shelters too. Then there were Katie's two dogs - think they were both shelter dogs if I recall and the pet psychic who has a radio show. She was kind of scattered on stage. Sounded like a lot of it didn't jive with what Katie knew of her pets and she called a male a female saying "She's telling me..." Kind of skeptical. Then they had on a Rescue Organization from Freeport Long Island who lost everything in Sandy and they had several adorable dogs up for adoption (except that they peed on the astro turf and a couple were licking the turf where the others peed :new_shocked::yucky. It was all fun. We got a Paul Mitchell JP Pet Holiday Pet Kit of shampoo, conditioner and eye and ear wipes, a $25 gift certificate for Paw.com and the book A Letter to My Dog;Notes to Our Best Friends with lots of beautiful photos of dogs and writings. Katie ended up being very nice staying to answer several questions, many with wit. 

All in all a good experience except...I had to go to the bathroom soooooooo badly.:brownbag: Ever have one of those times you think your kidneys will burst then and there? Yup. Maybe the dogs were feeling the same way. :HistericalSmiley: Finally during a break I said I had to go to the bathroom desperately and they let me out. Man, I really couldn't have sat another second. Maybe I drank too much water earlier. 

Glad I went and Pat, I did see Nikki and Bebe at the very end. They weren't on the show but after the show, Katie did some promos for the show and was holding Bebe. We wondered where she came from, and then at the end I saw Nikki was standing in back.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sue, sounds like a good time except that you had to go to the bathroom . Definately will watch or DVR it.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, I am glad to hear you had a good time and got a good seat. And, even more happy to know they let you go to the ladies room!! What can they really do if someone has to go? When you gotta go ... you have to go!

I am sorry to hear Katie's rating have gone down. But, then ... I really don't get to see the show much myself. Most of her shows that I have seen I have liked. I have no idea how many talk shows are on the air these days. I only watch Katie's, Ellen, and The Talk. I used to like The View ... but, really lost interest. And, again ... even then, I don't watch TV all day long.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like to you had a great time...I will set the dvr!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a reminder: today's the day of the Katie Couric Show that I went to all about dogs. :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I will set to record, thanks for the heads up Sue  LOL my bladder just can't take that either. I will look out for the wriggling woman in red  should be easy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It was a good show. I saw you highlighted early on Sue


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> It was a good show. I saw you highlighted early on Sue


Highlighted? I do single process. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Oh you mean you saw me in the audience? I have to take a look later. Was out all afternoon so will catch up. A little afraid since some friends saw me.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

thanks for the heads up! I'm watching it now (well, multitasking). I guess I missed seeing you, but I'm enjoying the show otherwise!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Sue, they did a close up of you nodding your head!!! . I'm watching right now on the west coast.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, Sue... They zoomed in on you!!!! I yelled...hey, that's Sue!!!!! Then I saw Bebe at the very end..and I saw Nikki in the back. Too bad she didn't get interviewed!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw it. Almost fell off my chair when I saw the shot of me. Not very flattering but not horrible either. I liked the show and the theme of helping dogs.Never knew Carrie Ann Anaba (so funny about her name) was involved. I have to check out her foundation - CAI. They cut the psychic piece way down. She was way too weird. Made no sense and referred to Katie's male dog as a female. Think they made the best of it.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

You looked wonderful!!! And it was a good show - the piece on kill shelters had me in tears.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It was a good show. I watched with my sister and told her Sue said she was wearing a red shirt...then a shot of all these red shirts LOL. You looked great Sue.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Shucks! I missed it today. I didn't get home till late. glad you had fun though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> You looked wonderful!!! And it was a good show - the piece on kill shelters had me in tears.





Maglily said:


> It was a good show. I watched with my sister and told her Sue said she was wearing a red shirt...then a shot of all these red shirts LOL. You looked great Sue.





SammieMom said:


> Shucks! I missed it today. I didn't get home till late. glad you had fun though.


Thanks, everyone. I think it was a good show too. Some good info and fairly accurate. I always hold my breath when there are shows on issues that are of particular interest to me. I'm hoping maybe down the road that they'll do a piece on puppy mills, BYBs, etc. The whole experience as an audience member was very pleasant. So funny to see some of Martha Stewart's audience people there. When I checked in I looked at the girl and said, "I know you." She said, "Martha?" "Yup" I recognized her from there. She said when Martha's show was cancelled the next day they were all hired to do Katie. Made me feel glad that they got work. I was supposed to go to the show again on the 18th but my physical was scheduled that day so I had to cancel.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Suppose you couldn't get a copy of it.I wish I'd seen it...
I would have cried if I saw the kill shelter piece too...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I had a doctor appointment so had to miss the show! However, I just went to Katie's website ... and, everyone can see you Sue, in the close-up ... and, then also to the right with some other women in the audience! You are in the first video with Carrie Ann.

And, I saw you in one of the other videos, too ... but, in that one your face was pretty much hidden.

As always, Sue, you look fabulous!

Okay, I am going to go back and watch the rest of the show on Katie's website! All those pups are adorable!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey go on her website, you can see the show and see Susan, they zoomed in on you and scanned the camera on you twice! Cried when they talked about the kill shelter and visited...
Cracked up when "Friendly" peed....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The page with the link to that show is The Dog Show with Carrie Ann Inaba! – Katie Couric



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I had a doctor appointment so had to miss the show! However, I just went to Katie's website ... and, everyone can see you Sue, in the close-up ... and, then also to the right with some other women in the audience! You are in the first video with Carrie Ann.
> 
> And, I saw you in one of the other videos, too ... but, in that one your face was pretty much hidden.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marie. I didn't think I looked so hot but I usually don't. I had a good time and all the dogs were so darn cute!!!


michellerobison said:


> Hey go on her website, you can see the show and see Susan, they zoomed in on you and scanned the camera on you twice! Cried when they talked about the kill shelter and visited...
> Cracked up when "Friendly" peed....


Thanks, Michelle. The worst part wasn't the one dog peeing (actually 2 peed) but the gorgeous husky who came around and licked it. :blink: Ugh. But there was a veterinary student in the audience who really wanted to adopt the Husky, despite the licking incident. :chili: That little Maltese was so cute too. They all were


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It sounds like a great time!! I missed the show but I'm sure you enjoyed yourself!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Good show...you looked great, Sue!


----------

